
Seriously, Elon Musk? Are You Kidding Me with This Tunnel? What Is This? - gricardo99
https://slate.com/business/2018/12/elon-musks-los-angeles-tunnel-has-so-little-promise-its-a-miracle-he-built-it-at-all.html?via=homepage_taps_top
======
WheelsAtLarge
I'm glad he used his own money because what I saw is pretty useless for mass
transportation. You just can't get enough people from one point to another to
make a difference.

It does have merit though since it can function as a mass attraction where
people will pay just to take rides. Maybe he can turn it into Elon world. I'm
sure he can do it since he's great at marketing.

